# What do you use to walk your dog?



## LargeBreedz (Jun 3, 2007)

What do you use when walking your dog?

flat collar
chocker chain 
pinch collar 
slip leash 
gentle lead 
harness 
head halti 
other 
nothing


----------



## Doberman's (Jun 2, 2007)

Would you believe my horses > LOL!!!!

I ride with my dogs and they run along with me.  I know most people do not have that option but it is wonderful and they LOVE it!

When walking on a leash I use a flat leather collar.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Doberman's said:


> Would you believe my horses > LOL!!!!


Hey you. Oh and go ahead. Rub it in.  

Flat buckle collar.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Depending on what we can find on the day, flat woven collar, martingale sometimes with BlackDog head halter. Bought a front attach harness but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Natalie wears a nylon martingale collar and Sebastian wears a harness or a flat buckle collar.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Eevee wears a flat buckle collar. Shippo wears a soft hemp martingale for safety, as he's spooked before right next to a street and backed out of his collar. >;<


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Doberman's said:


> Would you believe my horses > LOL!!!!
> 
> I ride with my dogs and they run along with me.  I know most people do not have that option but it is wonderful and they LOVE it!


Ooohhhhh, I am so jealous.

Martingale collar


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Now 80% of time on leash, pinch/prong collar (*FINE* link Herm. Sprenger)
100% off leash, e-collar


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Indy walks on a prong collar when with my mother (as he won't listen to her and will pull constantly on the flat collar) and a flat buckle collar for me. Mal currently wears both a prong and a nylon slip collar (haven't bought him a new martengale collar yet) with the leash attached to the slip but run through the loop on the prong- we're in the process of transitioning off the prong entirely.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

90% of the time, its nekkid... 
when we head into town though, its flat collar and a nylony leash.


----------



## brie (May 30, 2007)

I use a prong choker on her(for safety reasons and for training). When I'm not walking or training her then she had a nylon collar on.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Rolled leather (buckle) collars.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have been using a martingale which works for short trips out to the bathroom, but for walks I now use a new harness by the same brand as the Halti head collar (which we tried and Bridgette never got used to). This new halter is great!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

CrzyBrit, what kind of harness do you use? Do you have a picture or a site with one on it? I saw a red bone coonhound wearing a very interesting type of harness the other day. I liked it!

It looked like this one:

http://www.petexpertise.com/item--Easy-Walk-Harness-with-Matching-Leash--easywalk_set.html


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My little dogs wear a harness so they don't pinch their tracheas. There has also been a study done showing that most dogs by the age of 3 years old had significant damage tot their spines, especially in the cervical neck area. The study was done by x-ray. The author believes that the damage is caused by dogs pulling on their collars while being on a leash. He suggested being especially careful with long-backed dogs (dox, corgi), small dogs, and to not let any dog pull hard longer than necessary when training. Train them to a leash without pulling quickly. 
Good sticky on the board about loose leash walking.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

When he's not hiking with me off-lead, it's a flat buckle collar.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

All 4- martingale ( sighthound collar) and flexi leads. ( but do not let them too far out... )


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Ours have webbing collars with plastic clips (Tessy has a Rogz one by way of mature lady status, Coco is still growing and has a cheaper Rogz-alike). They both have short leads (5' and 4' respectively). 

Coco also has a halti head collar with a longer lead, and a 16' flexi lead, and we use each one depending on the circumstances.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

nothing, generally......when they need one (parades, nursing homes, etc.) then it's a martingale for Lacey and a head collar for Tir and Saoirse.....


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Lakota walks off leash (trained with an e-collar) and Kapu walks...rather drags me with a nylon limited slip collar (that I made!)


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> CrzyBrit, what kind of harness do you use? Do you have a picture or a site with one on it? I saw a red bone coonhound wearing a very interesting type of harness the other day. I liked it!
> 
> It looked like this one:
> 
> http://www.petexpertise.com/item--Easy-Walk-Harness-with-Matching-Leash--easywalk_set.html


The one I use is this one called Holt Control Harness here it is...











However I just got off the phone with the behaviorist we are about to start working with and he HIGHLY recommended the Gentle Leader which you have a link to. He said that the front fastening (meaning where the leash fastens) harnesses are really great for pullers.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I use all different ones depending on the dog. Right now I have two large abs that wear a soft lead that also goes into a choke. I carry them everwhere in my bag and in the car because one of the dogs is off leash trained so i keep it incase I run into people that fear him. I can't remember the last time I had to use it for a choke but love the idea they are not going to slip out of it when we walk or go hiking.


----------



## scottyhmk (Jun 5, 2007)

I use a flat collar and a nylon leash, most of the time. Sometimes I use a choke chain. It depends on how far and where I'm taking him.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I always use a halter.


----------



## SirBentley (Apr 5, 2007)

All three of my dogs use a prong collar and they walk like angels. Other wise they would be all over the place and pulling me. I walk all three together with no major problems.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

A slip collar or martingale and a 6 foot nylon/webbing leash. Occasionally I'll also use a coupler, though not too often.


----------

